# What kind of sphagnum moss do you use?



## antinous (Oct 7, 2018)

I usually check my collection once a day, and today I noticed mold growing on them and this is the second time I had problems with mold in enclosures. I’ve been using ‘Forest Moss’ from Exoterra, but I’m planning to scrap whatever I have left due to the mold problem. I was thinking about going with New Zealand sphagnum moss but it’s a bit pricey, is worth it?


----------



## Keke713 (Oct 7, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> I usually check my collection once a day, and today I noticed mold growing on them and this is the second time I had problems with mold in enclosures. I’ve been using ‘Forest Moss’ from Exoterra, but I’m planning to scrap whatever I have left due to the mold problem. I was thinking about going with New Zealand sphagnum moss but it’s a bit pricey, is worth it?


I’ve been using this for about 2 months now and haven’t had a problem with mold. I have it in my vivarium with my crested gecko so it always stays pretty moist in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BladeGypsy (Oct 7, 2018)

I had the same issues with mold popping up everywhere using that green "forest moss" in my P. imperator enclosure - I had Zilla beaked terrarium moss. 
I switched to the ready to use (NOT in a brick) Zoo Med sphagnum moss and have not had problems with it molding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvinxox (Oct 7, 2018)

Well, Exo Terra´s "forest moss" isn´t sphagnum moss. It´s just random mosses.
Sphagnum is a specific type of moss. Technically most sphagnum-mosses should be just about the same. So if it´s labeled sphagnum, it should do the job.

But I´d recommend that you maybe try using something else. Sphagnum is often harvested from moors and therefore just not sustainable, as moors are used up faster than they can regenerate.
If you need it to keep the moisture in your enclosures, maybe try perlite or something similar?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BladeGypsy (Oct 7, 2018)

For what it's worth - I've heard mixed reviews and thoughts on perlite. 
Personally, I avoid it.


----------



## antinous (Oct 7, 2018)

Keke713 said:


> I’ve been using this for about 2 months now and haven’t had a problem with mold. I have it in my vivarium with my crested gecko so it always stays pretty moist in there.


That's the one I've been looking into, nice to see that someone else is using it!



BladeGypsy said:


> I had the same issues with mold popping up everywhere using that green "forest moss" in my P. imperator enclosure - I had Zilla beaked terrarium moss.
> I switched to the ready to use (NOT in a brick) Zoo Med sphagnum moss and have not had problems with it molding.


Glad I wasn't overthinking things as I kept on double checking to see if the forest moss had mold on it and was in disbelief a little (idk why though tbh).



Marvinxox said:


> Well, Exo Terra´s "forest moss" isn´t sphagnum moss. It´s just random mosses.
> Sphagnum is a specific type of moss. Technically most sphagnum-mosses should be just about the same. So if it´s labeled sphagnum, it should do the job.
> 
> But I´d recommend that you maybe try using something else. Sphagnum is often harvested from moors and therefore just not sustainable, as moors are used up faster than they can regenerate.
> If you need it to keep the moisture in your enclosures, maybe try perlite or something similar?


Makes sense, I just went with the cheapest alternative at the time. Just goes to show you that cutting corners isn't always the best. I currently use vermiculite mixed in with coco fiber, but that still tends to dry out and since I'm studying/traveling most of the time, I don't always have time to regularly check the enclosures to see if they are still moist. I think I'll go with sphagnum moss this time around and then in the future research what else would be best. But thanks for bringing it up, I'll definitely look for a more sustainable solution in the future!


----------

